# Is BER Assessor course worthwhile?



## LoMax (7 May 2009)

I know there was a previous post about this but its a bit out of date (2007).

Basically Im considering doing one of these BER courses but for €1800 it does sound a little expensive. Im coming from a building/environmental acoustics background (Building Regs - Doc E) so qualifying and completing the course shouldnt be a problem.

I'd like to hear from anybody who has completed the course and what the work prostects are. Ive seen a few jobs advertised around. What worries me is I've heard of one guy who is a farmer going around as a BER assessor. Is every man and his dog in on this?

thanks D


----------



## Vanilla (7 May 2009)

Have a look at previous threads. In order to qualify for BER course you are supposed to have a background in construction/engineering etc. You can always apply and see if you will be accepted. However the bigger question is whether you can make money at this. 

Already on the ground you will find most local engineers will have someone available to them or in their office who has the quals. Auctioneers and solicitors have probably already a few contacts with people who offer the certs. I know I have had at least 5/6 people locally who have contacted me saying they are available to give certs. That is 5 or 6 people who I think I would give a referral to clients for, based on the fact that I know them and can vouch for them. There are others I do not know.

You will have to pay for the fee for the course, a yearly licence fee, professional indemnity insurance, software, equipment, transport, and all the usual overheads and then come out with a profit. It probably comes down to whether you will get referrals- do you have points of contact with local auctioneers/ solicitors/ engineers?


----------



## baldyman27 (7 May 2009)

No.


----------



## sistinas (8 May 2009)

according to SEI, they reckon 1000 assessors would do the whole country. 5000 people have done the course. Leave well alone.

If you're looking for work in that area, not too many firms doing cavity insulation yet (again, check SEI site), wouldnt be too dear to start up


----------



## thermalcrete (15 May 2009)

Actual wording from the sei website "As of 27th of March 2009 there were over 2,555 registered assessors. A total of 6,329 people (including those currently registered) have successfully completed BER Assessor training courses. It is expected that some proportion of these qualified people can be expected to go on to register with SEI.
SEI estimates that the equivalent of 1,000 full time active BER assessors would be required to meet the demands of the residential BER market." lets sum up - 6329 completed the course, 2555 registered with sei - sei say 1000 will be enough to satisfy the demand. That leaves 5329 qualified assessors surplus to requirements. Would you do the course?


----------



## jerry2623 (19 May 2009)

I was given a special offer of doing this course for 1000 Euro and even though i have no experience of construction was told i would definitely pass .
Run a mile from this


----------



## Artois (19 May 2009)

I don't think there is a whole lot of money to be made out of doing BERs. 

I am pretty sure your average 12 year old would be well able to pass the BER application process. The BER certificate recommendations are also of no real use.


----------



## notagardener (20 May 2009)

Definately not - don't waste your money


----------



## wexford dude (20 May 2009)

If you are generally interested in this area the full course notes are available on the SEI website - bizarre I know.
As regards making a living from BER assessment I would forget about it.You would definitely need an alternative main source of income with the BER assessments providing an additional income.


----------



## stephnyc (20 May 2009)

Hi wexford_dude.. I would be interested in reading those course notes.. I've been to http://www.sei.ie/ & read some PDFs & searched but cant find them.. do you have a link? Thanks


----------



## johnno09 (2 Jun 2009)

I would have to second these opinions. I did the course three months ago and although I have been offered work with it to assess 3/4 houses I cant do this because I have to wait until Sept/Oct for a FETAC cert so I cant register with SEI on my results alone which i got 2 months ago. IT IS RIDICULOUS having spent €1900 on it and cant do the work im offered. 

If Id known this i wouldnt have bothered, I just wanted another sideline to fund my degree and i think it would do this if I could bloody work with it!!


----------



## catha; (27 Nov 2019)

stephnyc said:


> Hi wexford_dude.. I would be interested in reading those course notes.. I've been to http://www.sei.ie/ & read some PDFs & searched but cant find them.. do you have a link? Thanks


Hi, did you ever manage to get the course notes ?


----------



## stephnyc (27 Nov 2019)

catha; said:


> Hi, did you ever manage to get the course notes ?


No @Cathac, I never heard back from @wexford_dude


----------



## Purple (28 Nov 2019)

stephnyc said:


> No @Cathac, I never heard back from @wexford_dude


He hasn't posted since May 2010.


----------

